

Nanotrusting the Nanotime - michaelsbradley
http://shipilev.net/blog/2014/nanotrusting-nanotime/

======
shipilev
Author's note: Interesting to see this resurfacing after a year. JMH had
improved significantly since then, including the release of 1.0.

